# SMf300 Anniversary dial



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Been after an 'Anniversary Dial' SMf300 since Jon et al wrote their excellent article on Deskdivers

A while back (four years ago  ) I managed to get a black-dialled SMf300 that I thought was a parts watch, but which, after a quick service, turned out to be a runner. It's sat in my parts drawer ever since because the dial was absolutely knackered. Shortly after, I picked up a Titus 'SMf300' that was definitely a parts watch and that went into the drawer too.

I've been meaning to sort them, but the Omega dial was in such bad shape I haven't bothered. Then a couple of weeks ago, an 'anniversary' dial (just the dial) popped up on ebay and I grabbed it.

Yesterday, I put together the best bits of the Omega and Titus cases and braclets, added the original Omega movement and the new (to me) anniversary dial.





The dial isn't perfect, but neither is the case. I'm more than pleased with it though. Makes a nice companion for the strapper version...


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Bravo. I love the SMf300hz. Here is mine:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Andy...a bit of a rarity. Any idea how many were made?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks both.

Hi Paul. No idea how many were made I'm afraid. Can't have been many though. I think I've only seen a couple for sale in the several years that I've been looking.

I was googling after I won that dial and found a post from Keith on TWF from a few years back in which he says he thinks they were for the Italian market. My dial came from Italy, so maybe there's something in that.

Even so, my ebay search was worldwide and I've still only seen a couple.

Wore it to work today. I'm really liking it, even with the wrong hands and imperfect dial. The Omega logos look like a hologram under oblique lighting.

Andy


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

"Cough", classifieds ...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Ha!, sod's law. I'm not on here very often and haven't looked in the sales section for ages. It's gone all posh too!

Nice watch :thumbsup:


----------



## jeroen (Nov 2, 2016)

This is mine. Got it from someone from Italie.

Jeroen


----------



## jeroen (Nov 2, 2016)

http://[IMG alt="ridb2yheyyow8.jpg"]https://www.mupload.nl/img/ridb2yheyyow8.jpg[/IMG]

This is mine. Got it from someone from Italie.

Jeroen


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lovely watch , the dial is a stunner :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jeroen said:


> http://[IMG alt="ridb2yheyyow8.jpg"]https://www.mupload.nl/img/ridb2yheyyow8.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This is mine. Got it from someone from Italie.
> 
> Jeroen


 Hello Jeroen!


----------



## jeroen (Nov 2, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> Hello Jeroen!


 Hello Paul! any news about my cone and constellation ? :biggrin:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jeroen said:


> Hello Paul! any news about my cone and constellation ? :biggrin:


 Yes, there is news....they are are approaching the top of the queue...this w/e I think. Of course it would be sooner if I didn't spend time on this Forum. :wacko:


----------



## jeroen (Nov 2, 2016)

Take your time :thumbsup:


----------



## Pipers (Nov 8, 2016)

Thats a nice watch! :biggrin:


----------

